# How good is Amsoil?



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

How good is Amsoil, you ask? Off the charts, that's how good!











The above chart would also indicate that a fuel economy improvement can be measured with Amsoil engine oil. Now that's intriguing...


----------



## cyclewild (Aug 14, 2013)

In my experience it's really good stuff, I get noticably smoother shifting from my bike with it. That said, I wonder if other brands of oil also exceed the spec for fuel economy beyond dexos. Thoughts?


----------



## zr1000a1 (Jan 25, 2012)

Relative Performance Tool - ACEA - Engine Oil Additives - The Lubrizol Corporation

You can click on different specs and compare from the box on the left, subtracting on the right. There is a category for Gm/Opel with the DEXOS 1 and 2 charts.


----------

